# Hendee serial number help



## Tom Ca (May 20, 2018)

Ok so as some of you know my dad gave me the old indian split crank that has been in the attic for a very long time, im in the process of a minor project to make it look decent and rideable again, did take it for a short ride and now im going to strip it down and paint it, there non of the orginal paint left on it, found some small dents ect from being thrown aroud when he was a kid, but anyway woundering if anyone could tell year or modle from the serial number shown or if its correct ( on lower tube not crack case) and any pictures of what its sopost to look like and if anyone knows the correct shade of red?  Thanks in advance


----------



## Tom Ca (May 20, 2018)

Some pictures


----------



## carlitos60 (May 20, 2018)

Hey, Tom;
Post a Picture of the Whole Bicycle and Write Down the Serial # for Better View!!!
Good Luck!


----------



## Tom Ca (May 20, 2018)

Looks like 10133 serial


----------



## Tom Ca (May 20, 2018)

As it is now


----------



## carlitos60 (May 20, 2018)

Tom Ca said:


> As it is now
> 
> Great!!!
> Now, Tom; Go to the Search Square and Type HENDEE; You Will Find Some Answers on Your Own!
> Good Luck!


----------



## Kansan (May 21, 2018)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/h...tocycle-co-bicycles-information-thread.41878/


----------



## Kansan (May 21, 2018)

Not sure if it’s important to this thread, I don’t recall seeing the S/N stamped on the chain stay on one of these Westfield Indians. Anybody else?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 21, 2018)

Kansan said:


> Not sure if it’s important to this thread, I don’t recall seeing the S/N stamped on the chain stay on one of these Westfield Indians. Anybody else?




Its not like I've seen a ton of these but I thought the number was usually stamped on the BB shell as well. @47jchiggins ? V/r Shawn


----------



## Tom Ca (Jun 1, 2018)

That's what I thought it took me awhile to find it, do you think maybe its not an Indian frame?


----------



## Tom Ca (Jul 6, 2018)

Bump, still looking to find any info before it goes on eBay in the next few weeks all I kno is it between 1917 and 1923


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 6, 2018)

I have enough pope frames around to say ....yes yours would be the type of frame pope made for the Indian brand...... the badge holes will clinch it. Not sure on the fork but I think it’s correct.. the bars crank and ring are indian....look ....don’t be fooled by the serial number placement.. that person could be an artist and just got bored  so he put it in another spot for fun.. it won’t make it any different bike.. or change the brand....I might be interested in it... unless you looking for cash I might have something in trade also... good luck on on your your bike...


----------



## Tom Ca (Jul 8, 2018)

Ok so cleaning up the frame and found some more numbers on top the crack looks it be a O on top and 2731 on bottom of that


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 10, 2018)

Doesn’t change it....still a pope


----------

